# How's this for a big moth ?



## Warrigal (May 5, 2021)

> Look at the size of this MOTH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't say I've ever seen one but I would be very impressed if I did.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 5, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Can't say I've ever seen one but I would be very impressed if I did.


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2021)

OMG...... *UGH*, I hate moths when they're tiny much less this....


----------



## squatting dog (May 5, 2021)

I'd prefer the moth over some bat's and centipede's that I've met.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2021)

OMG, this is the stuff nightmares are made of!


----------



## Judycat (May 5, 2021)

I'm just glad they didn't kill it.
Kind of looks like one of my cats.


----------



## SetWave (May 5, 2021)

Just as long as it ain't mean I'm okay.


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2021)

Suddenly I’ve  become grateful for the moths we have.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Suddenly I’ve  become grateful for the moths we have.


I've seen moths the size of average sized bats before, and those freaked me out, too.

I was never big on insects that flutter. I was petrified of butterflies as a young child.


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I've seen moths the size of average sized bats before, and those freaked me out, too.
> 
> I was never big on insects that flutter. I was petrified of butterflies as a young child.


I’ve never personally  seen anything like that and I consider myself well travelled. Moths this big would freak me out and I’ve never been scared of flying insects, only annoyed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I’ve never personally  seen anything like that and I consider myself well travelled. Moths this big would freak me out and I’ve never been scared of flying insects, only annoyed.


You're braver than I, Keesha. 

I engage in spastic swatting movements when confronted by a flying bug. LOL!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I engage in spastic swatting movements when confronted by a flying bug. LOL!


That's how I am, especially with moths that fly in a nervous and crazy way, will hit into you repeatedly, just drives me nuts.  They come into the house and between me and my cat, if my husband made a video, it would go viral.   

Around thirty years ago, my hair was long and I had a perm, so it was curly and puffy.  Getting out of the car in the evening (lots of them get into the car too), I heard and felt a nervous flutter near my ear.  I started bending over, hitting through my hair and squealing like a baby pig, until finally it left.  My husband was looking at me through the front screen door, chuckling.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's how I am, especially with moths that fly in a nervous and crazy way, will hit into you repeatedly, just drives me nuts.  They come into the house and between me and my cat, if my husband made a video, it would go viral.
> 
> Around thirty years ago, my hair was long and I had a perm, so it was curly and puffy.  Getting out of the car in the evening (lots of them get into the car too), I heard and felt a nervous flutter near my ear.  I started bending over, hitting through my hair and squealing like a baby pig, until finally it left.  My husband was looking at me through the front screen door, chuckling.


ROFLMAO!

We'd make for great sisters, SeaBreeze! 

Around the same time I got married, hubby and I engaged in stopping in at a local park and having a late night skinny-dip. It was an uncovered pool surrounded by a chain-link fence. Anyhow, over the fence we go, strip down, get in, and then I see this big ugly black thing in front of me. "_What is it_", I thought, reaching out to push a little water at it with a cupped hand, and here it comes straight at me!

It was a June Beatle, and until such a time I had never seen the likes of one before, but this one was really big, big enough to cup in the palm of ones hand. Anyhow, that was the end of our late night swim, because everywhere I swam, it swam.


----------



## Warrigal (May 5, 2021)

We have giant earthworms too. This one is a baby.

Giant earthworm spotted above ground at Gold Coast motel following rain | Sunrise (7news.com.au)


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> We have giant earthworms too. This one is a baby.
> 
> Giant earthworm spotted above ground at Gold Coast motel following rain | Sunrise (7news.com.au)


OMG, that's crazy!


----------



## Warrigal (May 5, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> I'd prefer the moth over some bat's and centipede's that I've met.
> 
> View attachment 163419 View attachment 163420


Over here we call those bats 'flying foxes'. They are also referred to as fruit bats. They arrive in swarms and eat all of your figs if you don't cover the tree with netting. By day they roost in trees and can be a big nuisance in parks and gardens because they stink and do a lot of damage to the trees. In Sydney trees in the Botanical Gardens need protection from the bats.

One thing we don't have, as far as I know, is any giant centipedes.


----------



## squatting dog (May 5, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> We have giant earthworms too. This one is a baby.
> 
> Giant earthworm spotted above ground at Gold Coast motel following rain | Sunrise (7news.com.au)


Worms? did you say giant worms?


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

That just might be the moth that survives my cats.


----------

